
The criteria for 18F's first micro-purchase contract - andrefrancisco
https://18f.gsa.gov/2015/10/26/micro-purchase-criteria-announcement/
======
tssva
While I applaud 18F's goals this whole scheme seems dangerously close to
unlawful bid splitting to avoid procurement requirements. Even if it doesn't
cross the line in this case abuse, whether purposely or not, seems extremely
easy. If this takes off I expect it won't be long before we see an OIG from
some agency weigh in.

------
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10454119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10454119).

